# Hello from Star, Mississippi.



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome

So you have your son in training I hope. That is great hope it goes good with your beekeeping


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Star,Ms.... Faith Hill country. Welcome


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to beesource.

Johnny


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome, Join us in the chat room most nights between 8:30 and 10:00


----------



## BillyH (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum You and your son. At one time I live in Star at one time... From 1959 to 1964....:lookout:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, we have plenty of families learning beekeeping together at workshops this year and last. I think it is outstanding!


----------



## wlheuer (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you all for the welcome. We look forward to learning and sharing with all.

wlheuer


----------

